# ISO Chicken on a Stick ideas



## htc (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi, I'm looking for different ideas to marinate chicken skewers. DH has specifically requested that it not be Asian style chicken. Needless to say, that means I'm at a loss for what to do!  The only thing I can think of is seasoning it w/ a little salt and pepper and brushing w/ bbq sauce when it's almost done.  This seems rather boring though. Thoughts??


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 29, 2005)

There is a wealth of Asian flavors to choose from.  By BBQ sauce, I assume you mean hoi sin.  

You could also marinate in Teriyaki sauce.

Make a marinade from soy, rice wine, ginger, garlic and white pepper.

Make chicken satay with a peanut dipping sauce for a Thai flavor.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 29, 2005)

How about marinating the meat and veggies then grilling them:

Zesty Italian Salad Dressing

Zesty Italian Salad Dressing and Worcheshire Sauce

A Combination of: Balsalmic Vinegar, Soy Sauce, Sesame Seed Oil, EVOO, Worcheshire Sauce, Garlic, Ground Ginger, Kosher Salt and Freshly Ground Black Pepper.

Lemon Juice, Kosher Salt, Freshly Ground Black Pepper and Soy Sauce

Lemon Pepper Seasoning, Worcheshire Sauce

Just a few ideas!


----------



## htc (Nov 29, 2005)

Andy, DH _does not_ want Asian. If he did, hehhe, he'd be asking the right person. I'm on a meat on a stick kick right now.  

Maybe I'll try the balsamic vinegar mix. I'll just have to wing it. I have some sun dried tomatoes I migh puree into the vinegar. Thanks!!


----------



## mish (Nov 29, 2005)

How about...

*Key West Tequila-Lime Chicken Kabobs*
*

*

Succulent chunks of tequila-lime marinated chicken breast rubbed with McCormick Montreal Chicken® and Key West Style Seasonings. Threaded on skewers alternating with orange bell pepper, lime wheels, fresh pineapple, and grapefruit wedges and grilled. Squeeze grilled lime and grapefruit over chicken for a splash of Key West!

http://www.mccormick.com/foodservice/recipedetail.cfm?id=10941

Maybe add some bananas, papaya, mango and/or yellow squash chunks - or omit bananas and serve a plantain dessert and coconut rice.

or

Mediteranean - mushrooms, onions, cherry tomatoes, peppers, black olives and a Greek yogurt cucumber dipping sauce and couscous


----------



## marmalady (Nov 29, 2005)

We used to do Italian chicken skewers, with a marinade of oil, lemon juice, garlic, and rosemary.  Used pounded out chicken breasts, then cut in strips and threaded on the skewers.  Marinate first, then skewer.  After grilling (either stovetop or on outside grill, depending on the weather), popped a little plum tomato on top of the skewer.  Served with a lemon-garlic aioli.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 29, 2005)

I love doing sort of "on the fly" Middle Easern chicken skewers with a mix of plain yogurt, fresh mint and cilantro, a little s&p, and a bit of chopped garlic. I put this all into a zip-lock bag and mix it up (just eyeball how much you'll need depending on your quantity of chicken pieces), add the chicken and let it infuse for at least an hour (or even over night) in the fridge. Thread the chicken onto your sweers (or you can do this with bone-in pieces too) and then bake them on a foil lined tray for about 20-25 minutes at about 220 degrees (mind you our oven bites, so you might need to adjust the cooking time and temp, sorry) 

Other ideas that I like to make are Indian spiced skewers (you can use coconut and/or coconut milk for a korma sort of style), and (he-he-he, can you tell I'm a Canuck) a marinade made from maple syrup, chopped shallots and a little balsmic. (I know it sounds  but if you like maple it rocks!)


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 29, 2005)

Maybe marinate the chicken in a Jamaican Jerk marinade, then skewer and grill?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 29, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> Andy, DH _does not_ want Asian. If he did, hehhe, he'd be asking the right person. I'm on a meat on a stick kick right now.


 

OOOPS!  Sorry, HTC.   I misread your post.


----------



## corazon (Nov 29, 2005)

Souvlaki
Servings: 12

Ingredients:
1 lemon, juiced
1/4 cup olive oil
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 teaspoon dried oregano
3 cloves garlic, crushed
4 pounds chicken or pork tenderloin, cut into 1 inch cubes
2 medium yellow onions, cut into 1 inch pieces
2 green bell peppers, cut into 1 inch pieces
skewers



Directions:
1. In a large glass bowl, mix together lemon juice, olive oil, soy 
sauce, oregano, and garlic; add chicken or pork, onions, and green peppers, and 
stir to coat. Cover, and refrigerate for 2 to 3 hours.
2. Preheat grill for medium-high heat. Thread pork, peppers, and 
onions onto skewers.
3. Lightly oil grate. Cook for 10 to 15 minutes, or to desired 
doneness, turning skewers frequently for even cooking.


----------



## QSis (Nov 29, 2005)

How about Buffalo Chicken on a Stick?  

Make your own marinade, like this one, or just Frank's hot sauce mixed with melted butter, or just toss your chicken in a hot wing sauce, then grill.   Serve with carrot/celery sticks and blue cheese dressing.  (****, this sounds good to me, too!)

Lee

*Grilled Buffalo Chicken*

[SIZE=-1]INGRIEDIENTS: 
4 Boneless chicken breasts
1/2 c Beer
4 tbl White vinegar
4 tbl Butter, melted
1/2 tbl Black pepper
1/4 c Tabasco sauce
1 tsp Cayenne pepper
Remove skin from chicken breasts and place between two layers of plastic wrap and pound lightly with mallet to flatten. Mix remaining ingredients in a heavy-duty plastic resealable bag and add chicken breasts, shake well to coat. Seal bag and refrigerate for at least 3 hours, turning once. 

Grill chicken approximately 6-8 minutes per side.  
Makes 4 servings. 

[/SIZE]


----------



## BigDog (Nov 29, 2005)

If you're looking for anything on a stick, come to the Minnesota State Fair. They have more things on a stick then you can shake a stick at!


----------



## htc (Nov 30, 2005)

I ended up keeping it really simple. Cajun seasoning & old bay. I'm going to use it for chicken ceasar salad tomorrow night.

Thanks!!


----------

